# [Gerät gesucht] Daten von PC per Funk auf TV?



## Tobias Köhler (14. September 2007)

Hallo

am einen Ende meines Zimmers steht mein PC. Auf diesem archiviere ich meine gesamten Medien, insbesondere meine Videos(Bitte jetzt keine Belehrungen über Raubkopien oder Ähnliches, das ist es nämlich nicht ). Nun würde ich diese gerne vom PC aus laufen lassen, aber auf dem Fernseher wiedergeben. Gibt es in diese Richtung irgendeine kabellose Lösung? Das wäre nämlich klasse, hab bisher allerdings noch nix gefunden


----------



## Ronin-Jay (14. September 2007)

Tobias Köhler hat gesagt.:


> Hallo
> 
> am einen Ende meines Zimmers steht mein PC. Auf diesem archiviere ich meine gesamten Medien, insbesondere meine Videos(Bitte jetzt keine Belehrungen über Raubkopien oder Ähnliches, das ist es nämlich nicht ). Nun würde ich diese gerne vom PC aus laufen lassen, aber auf dem Fernseher wiedergeben. Gibt es in diese Richtung irgendeine kabellose Lösung? Das wäre nämlich klasse, hab bisher allerdings noch nix gefunden



Hallo Tobias,

erstes Ergebnis bei Google: http://www.pearl.de/p/PE1158-Funksystem-zur-Bild-und-Tonuebertragung.html

Wenn Deine Graka einen Composite Ausgang hat, kannst Du so eine Lösung verwenden.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (14. September 2007)

Ohje, da hab ich google wieder mal unterschätzt :-D danke


----------

